# Today on RO!



## tundrakatiebean (May 16, 2008)

[align=center]I hope everyone is have a lovely and fantastic friday![/align]

[align=center]Here's some of the happenings on RO![/align]

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:*[/align]
[align=center]*:balloons: Luvmyzoocrew!!!*:balloons:[/align]

[align=center]Remember pinksalamander? Even if you don't you should check out her cool new rabbit hutch! [/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]MsBinky wants to know what breed your heart-bunnies are.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Raisin would like to chat about losing those fuzzy friends that are dearest to us.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]gamommaof2 wants to know what kind of flooring you use in your bunnies cage.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Wondering about Pipp (the bunny)? Here is an update![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]trailsends' new rabbit pees everywhere - any thoughts?[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]In Let Your Hair Down:[/align]

[align=center]What did you learn today has been revived![/align]

[align=center]undergunfire is looking for some rat talk.[/align]

[align=center]And everyone is invited to share their daft moments![/align]


And for our fun activity of the day I'm going to try something different - An RO person quiz! You can post your answers here or do it by yourself at home and I will post the answers at the end of the day! Our questions are:


Which rabbit is nick-named the curmodgeon? 
Who has a tendency to name their bunnies after rockstars? 
Who was the last person to announce their completion of 1,000 posts? 
Which volunteer's animal shelter had to be evacuated this week? 
Name three of the four winners of the last RO photo contest!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2008)

GREAT Job on the TODAY thread! Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 16, 2008)

The animal shelter in FL Not sure of the name but remember reading the tread


----------



## LadyBug (May 16, 2008)

i'm not sure, but is #2 JadeIcing?

is #3 Trailsend?

#4 was Slavetoabunny with the Halifax Humane Society


----------



## Haley (May 16, 2008)

Yay- Great job, Katie!

I did refer to Mr. Tumnus as a curmudgeon before, is that me? lol He isnt one, he just looks like one when he gives me dirty looks 

#2 has to be JadeIcing


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUVMYCREW :biggrin2:

I only know the answer to nbumber 3 and that is Trailsend I think :?


----------



## LadyBug (May 16, 2008)

it's either tralsend or goin'backtocali(i think that's right), goin'backtocali started a thread that trailsend posted in, so it _could_ be either, LOL:biggrin2:!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 16, 2008)

Nicely done on the RO Today, Katie! I'm going to give the quiz a try, I promise I didn't scroll down to read anyone else's answers and didn't go look at any other posts:

1. Miss Ookpik, of course!
2. JadeIcing 
3. Zin/GoinBacktoCali
4. slavetoabunny (I think that's her name, she's the owner of Scooter and Sparky and had the adorable Rory-look alike foster girl who went home on Monday)
5. This one is harder because they didn't post the pictures at the top of the forum like usual. If I recall though, we had Macey, Zeus, and was Scone MacBunny or one of Zin's bunnies the third winner? I do remember that Tallulah would have been a winner if she were allowed to win a second photo contest, lots of people voted for her


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 16, 2008)

:birthday

*Luvmyzoocrew!!*

From me and my herd!

Dave


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2008)

*You're welcome! (I forgot to tell Katie to check the Calendar so I added it LOL)*

*Did you do anything special for your birthday? *

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 16, 2008)

*Great job on the thread, Katie!!!*

*I thought for sure no one would guess Ookie-Pookie. Figures that Shiloh did, though! :biggrin2:*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 16, 2008)

I went and seen The Chronicles or Narnia Prince Caspian, it was good. Then we went to get somet hing to eat, it was me , my mom and my oldest son. I am now getting ready to go to bed,lol, i am a PARTY ANIMAL 

Thanks Dave and Babybunnies for the birthday wishes.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2008)

Happy birthday LMZC!

And moi name my rabbits after rock stars!! NEVER! :biggrin2:

Also all mybunnies arenamed after something I love....Some day I will post that.



Cut my hair for locks of love


----------



## tundrakatiebean (May 17, 2008)

ANSWERS!!


Which rabbit is nick-named the curmodgeon? Yukondaisy's Ookpik
Who has a tendency to name their bunnies after rockstars? Jadeicing
Who was the last person to announce their completion of 1,000 posts? either GoinBacktoCali or Trailsend
Which volunteer's animal shelter had to be evacuated this week? Slavetoabunny's shelter
Name three of the four winners of the last RO photo contest! All winners include: Haley's Mr. Tumnus, XxmontanaxX's Macey, Tinymom's Zeus and GoinBackToCali's litter (SnowyShiloh's Tallulah can count too!)
You guys did well! I am proud! :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (May 17, 2008)

Oh wow! I'm in the nooos!


----------



## Leaf (May 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Oh wow! I'm in the nooos!


LOL - and thanks go to you for the new contribution to the rescue listings!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 19, 2008)

Katie you did a great job on this :biggrin2:


----------

